# pics of 3 out of the 4 suggies



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here are pics of our 3 little females we have. im yet to get a pic of the male as he keeps screamin at me n bitin me lol pics taken by tina b at her house cos i cant keep um still enought on my arm to take pics lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are GORGEOUS :flrt: suggies are one of the cutest things ever


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

the wee boy is a little horror though! i always get biten by everything we get!! yet i still carry on gettin more hehe


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the wee boy is a little horror though! i always get biten by everything we get!! yet i still carry on gettin more hehe


 lol they just dont look like they would hurt a fly hehe though im sure rory posted about one that went for him


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

awwww the are so cute :flrt:


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

awww there so cute :flrt: how old r they?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> lol they just dont look like they would hurt a fly hehe though im sure rory posted about one that went for him


 
Oh they hurt when they bite :lol2: they have the smallest teeth ever but can inflict alot of damage with them :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cat they are adorable too i forgot to add that :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh they hurt when they bite :lol2: they have the smallest teeth ever but can inflict alot of damage with them :lol2::lol2:


lol ouch they are deceptive little things then


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!


The male wouldn't shut up would he lol Had a lot to say and was just generally kicking off at anything lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pink lady said:


> awww there so cute :flrt: how old r they?


these guys are 12 months but baby boy is only about 3/4 months old.

PIMPS, we may need to borrow a ferret off you soon :whistling2: that bloody multi is still on its rampage of destruction


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

o they are the best looking gliders ive seen besides mine : victory:
an that boy flew at me like a bloody vampire but i ducked an it latched onto cat instead it was a stunner you had to be there she squeeled louder than the damn glider did:lol2:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Love the first pic,the expression of the suggie in the middle is so sweet:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> these guys are 12 months but baby boy is only about 3/4 months old.
> 
> PIMPS, we may need to borrow a ferret off you soon :whistling2: that bloody multi is still on its rampage of destruction


Aye next time your round. We'll get the murry mint stealer lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

and he has chewed holes in my steering wheel:censor::censor::bash::whip:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

oh they are so cute my mums/mine has a little bald head (like an old man just between his ears) n a bit of baldness on his chest it has always been like this his fur everywhere else is really thick tho, he only has half a tail coz someone trapped it in the cage door, poor little guy he had had a really hard time of it b4 we got him.

dont know if this is true but some1said he was bald coz of glands and thats another reason that u can tell he is a boy, is it true cat coz i dont know, never seen others with baldi bits lol ???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> lol ouch they are deceptive little things then


 
yips lol they aint always as cute as they like us to believe they are :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tina b said:


> o they are the best looking gliders ive seen besides mine : victory:
> an that boy flew at me like a bloody vampire but i ducked an it latched onto cat instead it was a stunner you had to be there she squeeled louder than the damn glider did:lol2:


 
LOL tina i have heard that squeal once before when her long eared female hedgehog bit her :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh they are so cute my mums/mine has a little bald head (like an old man just between his ears) n a bit of baldness on his chest it has always been like this his fur everywhere else is really thick tho, he only has half a tail coz someone trapped it in the cage door, poor little guy he had had a really hard time of it b4 we got him.
> 
> dont know if this is true but some1said he was bald coz of glands and thats another reason that u can tell he is a boy, is it true cat coz i dont know, never seen others with baldi bits lol ???


 
yeah males tend to have a lil bald patch on their head well thats what i read up anyways :lol2:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

The bald patch is also more visible in dominant males in a cologny than in other males in that cologny...


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Male gliders have major scent glands on their head and chest, the more dominant the male the more active the scent gland, this is due to increased levels of testosterone.

Have you got the little male in with the 3 girls? 

If he is as grumpy as you say then that's not good, my advice (I've been keeping them for over 6 years, I've taken in 'wild' rescues) is leave him alone! Feed him, talk to him but that's it - don't try and pick him up, don't try and take him out of the cage you COULD end up making him worse! Most breeders tend to handle the young before they go to new homes to ensure they're not completely anti social! 

What diet are you feeding your gliders - there are so many myths and so much mis information around it's scary! It is essential you feed them correctly as despite being fairly robust animals, dietary inadequacies are rife in captive gliders.

I'm presuming you'll be breeding them? If so then READ THIS, even if you don't want to join the forum it's really important you know the downfalls that so many people seem to be experiencing - especially first time suggie breeders.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL tina i have heard that squeal once before when her long eared female hedgehog bit her :lol2::lol2:


B:censor:tch!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Male gliders have major scent glands on their head and chest, the more dominant the male the more active the scent gland, this is due to increased levels of testosterone.
> 
> Have you got the little male in with the 3 girls?
> 
> ...


he isnt in with the girls, he is in a cage on his own next to them, im trying to introduce them slowly so that when he is big enough he will be more accepting and more accepted by them. ive been told off the person who sold him to me that he was handled, but she sold his sister 3 weeks prior to us gettin him so he has been on his own, and as these are very social creatures im assuming it would have been very lonely for him. Ive been told he only became grumpy when his sister left him. 

i didnt get these with the sole purpose of breeding but its nice to have the option. and the little guy needed a home and i thought if i get him young enough and he can be intergrated sooner rather than later he stands a better chance of not bein on his own all his life


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> B:censor:tch!


 

LOL it was funny though good job i dont mind catching prickly evil things an getting bitten myself lol so i got my pay back when she took a chunk outta me :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hi glider girl

the one we have is a rescue n was in a bad state when we got him, we have had him about 4 years now would love to get him a friend but dont want babies, so dont want to get a girls, i think he is about 6-8ish now n never been in with another, we think he would fight with a male, do u think he would? would love to get him a friend but dont want to get him done coz dont know what he would be like with the op as he could be older we dont really know, the people we rescued him off were b:censor:eds


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Really the only thing you could do is get him neutered... I know you don't want to, but you can't really intro males together.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Really the only thing you could do is get him neutered... I know you don't want to, but you can't really intro males together.


he dont seem to mind being by himself, he is in a big parrot cage with nettin so he cant get out n lots of brances and bird houses to sleep in so he can take his pic, we dont handle him but when he gets fed at night he comes down n sometimes puts his two frout paws on ur hand, and he has very sticky fingers lol

it just people say its not fair 4 them to be bythemselves, but think it would be safer for him as he has always been by himself, i dont even know if he would fight with a female??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't believe any glider should be condemned to a life of solitude before every avenue has been explored... I know of a glider who was handreared and was with her human Mommy every waking moment and even she started to self harm. If any glider was going to be alright on her own, it would have been her. Now she has cagemates, but is still with her Mom all the time and is fine.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he isnt in with the girls, he is in a cage on his own next to them, im trying to introduce them slowly so that when he is big enough he will be more accepting and more accepted by them. ive been told off the person who sold him to me that he was handled, but she sold his sister 3 weeks prior to us gettin him so he has been on his own, and as these are very social creatures im assuming it would have been very lonely for him. Ive been told he only became grumpy when his sister left him.
> 
> i didnt get these with the sole purpose of breeding but its nice to have the option. and the little guy needed a home and i thought if i get him young enough and he can be intergrated sooner rather than later he stands a better chance of not bein on his own all his life


I know where he came from now ... did you see the parents? Or the cage? 

I'm not overly convinced his problem is because his sister was taken away from him, lonely gliders tend to be more subdued. He sounds terrified, have a look at the bonding thread on Sugar Glider Forums - it will help you overcome the grumpiness as it has helped many other people 

Also the introducing gliders article, the diet section too. Do you know what Izzy was feeding them? 



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hi glider girl
> 
> the one we have is a rescue n was in a bad state when we got him, we have had him about 4 years now would love to get him a friend but dont want babies, so dont want to get a girls, i think he is about 6-8ish now n never been in with another, we think he would fight with a male, do u think he would? would love to get him a friend but dont want to get him done coz dont know what he would be like with the op as he could be older we dont really know, the people we rescued him off were b:censor:eds


If he's fit and healthy neutering him won't be a problem, it's a really quick op but you must try and find a vet that has performed the op before. Otherwise, I can give you my vet's details and your vet can contact him for help and advice, he's great bless him! My suggies are in and done and ready for collection within the hour!!

If you put him with a female chances are he's going to want to breed - especially as he's been on his own for so long! He would definately fight with another male. I agree with Amalthea, neutering is your best option.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

If he's fit and healthy neutering him won't be a problem, it's a really quick op but you must try and find a vet that has performed the op before. Otherwise, I can give you my vet's details and your vet can contact him for help and advice, he's great bless him! My suggies are in and done and ready for collection within the hour!!

If you put him with a female chances are he's going to want to breed - especially as he's been on his own for so long! He would definately fight with another male. I agree with Amalthea, neutering is your best option.[/quote]

thanx for ur info i will have a word with my mum n see what she thinks, as me n jonny rescued him but didnt have the room for a big cage at ur old house so my mum looks after him when im not there, it will be a defo tho if we decide to do the op about contactin ur vet, as well, the vets around morecambe arnt that clued up on anythin but dog n cats n my mum goes to the best one. 

do u know of any rescue females that are maybe older simlar age as would be nice to get another rescued one, or one that is to old to breed.

like i say we defo do not want to breed coz we saw the state they were keepin him n if we did we would be scared someone else would do the same to the babies. he had no where to sleep n slept in a water bowl at the bottom of the tiny cage, he was next to the tv, no toys no hay, no nothin, just a bowl of food n water that was always empty coz he slept in it. after a few months of my mum looking after him he was like a totally different little guy. he is called mr meldrude like off one foot in the grave lol


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww how cute.:flrt:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Awww they are ALL gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I know where he came from now ... did you see the parents? Or the cage?
> 
> I'm not overly convinced his problem is because his sister was taken away from him, lonely gliders tend to be more subdued. He sounds terrified, have a look at the bonding thread on Sugar Glider Forums - it will help you overcome the grumpiness as it has helped many other people
> 
> Also the introducing gliders article, the diet section too. Do you know what Izzy was feeding them?


she was feeding him on the leadbetter diet, also havin some fruit and seeds. 

Ive fed him on fruit which he seems to demolish, doesnt seem to take well to the seeds and he eats the leadbetter no problem. he has the odd mealie too. ill have a look at the site thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There is no reason for him to be getting any seeds... Strange. As for leadbeaters, I think it is way too sweet for gliders... A diet high in sugar is the cause of quite a few gliders ending up with very low blood sugars in th colder weather (basically, when you give them something high in simple sugar, like honey, their blood sugars peak drastically, but what goes up, must come down and it drops dramatically... much lower than it was before they actually had the sugar).


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wow their eyes are huge :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> There is no reason for him to be getting any seeds... Strange. As for leadbeaters, I think it is way too sweet for gliders... A diet high in sugar is the cause of quite a few gliders ending up with very low blood sugars in th colder weather (basically, when you give them something high in simple sugar, like honey, their blood sugars peak drastically, but what goes up, must come down and it drops dramatically... much lower than it was before they actually had the sugar).


 
so go on then, for the purpose of sugar glider keepers, coming from an experienced keeper can you put on this thread what you feed your sugar gliders on a regular basis. im only feedin leadbetters as he was on that before and thats what was advised. Also shoult they not be having seeds? this was also given to us by the original owner of the girls. ive read sheets that dont say anywhere that they shouldnt have them?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's nt that the seeds will do anything bad to them... They can be given as a treat  But they can't digest them, so there's no reason to give them to them 

As for what I feed... I do various fruit mixes, blend, and freeze... Just make sure the Ca ratio is as close to 2:1 as possible  Then on top of that, they get a few cat bisquits (Iams +1 is a good one because the Ca ratio is neutral, so won't mess with your ratios any) per glider each night OR some egg, chicken, or other protien source. Plus, the extras (bee pollen, glider booster, glider aid). That is a very basic diet... It is pretty in depth and there are stickies on that forum I gave you that are a bit more in depth


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks hun

ditta has become a member of it now. where do i get glider boost and aid from?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ours has baby food every night as well as his other food, thinks its the hipp fruit baby food n sometimes cow n gate 

he loves chicken which he has often and billy bare ham as a treat lol he also scofs garlic sausage up


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad Ditta has joined the site. Please don't think we're being bitchy, but there is a lot of problem breeders out there giving rubbish info out. I wouldn't say the leadbeater info is rubbish as such, it's just that I don't agree with it, but seeds shouldn't be a part of a glider diet, gliders get absolutely nothing nutritionally from them, and actually they can be dangerous, they can lead to impaction and they also have a high phosphorus content which can through off ratios completely. So best off not bothering to be honest  - there's so much better stuff out there that they will enjoy and benefit from.

Leadbeaters - I have no idea which modification you use, which vitamin supp do you add? The reason I'm so againsy any of the leadbeater diets is because it's so high in sugar, not only is it bad for the teeth, gums and waistline, it also plays havoc with blood sugars, not only that ... it smells absolutely vile!! The first time I made it, it made me heave! Lol! 

Mrs Dirtydozen, please join sugar glider forums too, we can help you with your male's diet, you shouldn't really be feeding him billy bear because it's a processed meat and not good for him, and garlic sausage is especially bad, anything from the onion family is a no no!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Marie (glidergirl) sells everything you could need for your new furballs, Cat


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

where?? on the glider site? tell me what i need and ill gladly buy it! im so confused about this 2.1 stuff that my head hurts! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Think you found her website, but if not, it's: Welcome to Shropshire Exotics. The one-stop shop for all your Exotic pets needs.

If you call the shop tomorrow, one of the lads can probably do the order over the phone for ya


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

There's loads of pre-made recipes in the forum to help you get started if you're having a hard time getting your head round it at first...I printed off all of them until i could take it all in:lol2:
I use acacia gum,glideraide,and bee pollen.(imported)
My male twins were not given any ratios ect when i got them,just the usual fruits you would feed but they are now on a healthy and balanced diet.: victory:
Although i'm just a guest of the forum i do visit regular as it is a good source of information.I also visit some of the american forums.Good to gather as much info as you can i rekon.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I asked your OH to have you e-mail me HH, if you wanted to rejoin the forum... Let me know if you do.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Seems i put a lot of noses out of joint in there which is why i left i know all you guys were just concerned and i appreciate that but when push comes to shove ALL my animals are very well cared for,i have just done a rehome on a rescued snake i think it's highly unlikely if i was not fit for the job that the rescuers would have left this animal in my care,i know i get defensive at times but if you had put up with the :censor:i have you'd be at the end of your teather too for being prejudged.
In the end people just gave me negative karma for the fun of it:lol2:
I am still visiting as a guest and will perhaps join at a later time.

I tell you one thing though...from what i witnessed the other day at one of my local pet shops i will never allow anyone to question my ethics or the way i keep my animals ever again.
Some german guy came into the shop with a CRATE full of aph's (20)with another crate due in this week...also in the same shop gliders are kept 5 to a critter 3 with NO levels taken out,very cramped indeed.Was wanting to post in glider forum about it just to gather opinion.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That shop sounds terrible  You are welcome to join anytime you like. You aren't banned (therefore your IP address can still be used) and I hope you do come back... Try and wipe the slate clean and all that


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Although the gliders looked healthy it's been bugging me and playing on my mind,in that cage they are keeping 3 females to 2 males i use the shop for all my pet supplies and am going again this week to take a closer look.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is disgusting! I'm amazed the males haven't had a go at eachother (unless they are father and son... that COULD possibly work). I don't think the critter cages are suitable for gliders at all (or anything else, really... hates those cages!!!)


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Maybe i can politely make some suggestions to the owner and find out what they're being fed and offer some good advise.Was thinking of asking if they stocked glideraide,acacia gum and pollen to see what the general reaction is.And perhaps telling them where they can get if if they want tostock it as these are being bred from and although not sure i suspect being sold from the shop.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't agree with ANY completely noctournal animal being kept in a shop... Especially ones that need so much care and attention! They can't possibly be getting enough interaction. Definitely probe deeper and see what you can find out.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I most certainly will be keeping my eyes open..they did say that they were moving them out of the shop,not sure if that was because i asked questions.At the moment they have a cam in the nest box so customers can view the gliders in the nesting box.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me know know that you find out


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Most certainly will...
I'm also very keen to know where all the aph are coming from


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He must have a LOT of breeders if he's bringing in that many... Tisn't like they are rodents and breed as such...


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Very true...also he said german guy...hmmmmmmmmm
these are also kept in the shop


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... Could be worrying. Might want to ask if they are imported.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

will be VERY intersting to see how they are housed when they come in.That an awful lot of aph to house.


----------

